# Magnum Velvet Ride



## jomo56 (Oct 1, 2016)

We're like looking at buying a 2000 Safari Sahara 3506 with the Velvet Ride Magnum Chassis.  My concern is while test driving, it felt like the coach was wandering, or that I was over steering it.  Now I've heard that this is normal with the Velet Ride. My question is, can it be fixed or corrected?  First venture into class a and any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------

